# New Combat Sub Vintage!?



## Usafwolfe

I have been looking at the Combat Sub as an eventual addition to my watch collection and have been searching ebay, the Glycine web pages, and this forum to look at all the variation to determine which one I want to purchase. I found the Glycine Facebook page and they had an "in the works" picture posted on 10 April of a Combat Sub Vintage model. It think it is absolutely amazing! I love dials with numerals and a date window so this checks those boxes for me. I'd like to hear thoughts from other Combat Sub fans.


----------



## kinglee

I might have to have one of those!


Sent using a TRS-80 with a Hayes 300 baud modem over POTS.


----------



## kaos12

Is that the only color so far?

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## Usafwolfe

kaos12 said:


> Is that the only color so far?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


It's the only picture I've been able to find of it anywhere. Hopefully more details will be released in the near future.


----------



## Split-2nd

Returning to old logo? Hmmmmmm.......... Can't wait to see a lume shot of that.


----------



## Pjerome

It looks a bit too much like a Rolex 6538 Bond. I like the Combat models but it just might be a little too much homage and lack the originality that Glycine could have.
The Airman models are much more original in design it seems.You just don't see watches that resemble the Airman configuration that much. My Golden Eye is different because of the colors only. Otherwise it looks pretty much like every homage Submariner with a few small differences. The 3-6-9 dial is a variation on the more vintage Rolex dial themes that are available.


----------



## Sugman

Dang...I like it...a lot!








Photo from Glycine Facebook page


----------



## hedd

Sugman said:


> Dang...I like it...a lot!
> 
> View attachment 14117679
> 
> Photo from Glycine Facebook page


Looks domed?


----------



## Sugman

hedd said:


> Looks domed?


Does to me. Hopefully not too much...and it doesn't appear to be overly so.


----------



## rschmidt97

So Glycine is going to do a homage of a Steinhart that's doing a homage of a Rolex and it also kind of looks like a Tudor Black Bay 58?

I'm getting dizzy, I need to sit down.

Well the "Vintage Inspired Diver" Rolex Homage thing has been a money maker for a lot of brands in recent years, I can see why the decision makers at Glycine would like to cash in with a new line of Combat Subs. They're late to the party, but better late then never I suppose.

The "Vintage Style" "Pepsi Bezel" Sub they're selling on Drop looks like it's part of a much larger marketing plan moving forward. Curious to see what other "Vintage" models will be introduced this year and next.


----------



## seikomatic

just wonder when it is available


----------



## Verydark

Really nice, too bad it's probably going to be too big for me...


----------



## yankeexpress

Usafwolfe said:


> I have been looking at the Combat Sub as an eventual addition to my watch collection and have been searching ebay, the Glycine web pages, and this forum to look at all the variation to determine which one I want to purchase. I found the Glycine Facebook page and they had an "in the works" picture posted on 10 April of a Combat Sub Vintage model. It think it is absolutely amazing! I love dials with numerals and a date window so this checks those boxes for me. I'd like to hear thoughts from other Combat Sub fans.
> View attachment 14107483


What is the model number or reference number? Thanks!


----------



## tmvu13

This just popped up on their Facebook page. Wrist shot, to give the size some context. Lug-to-lug is ... maybe 48 or 50? Not sure how I feel about the whole package, but the black grainy dial looks great. Estimated release is "after summer 19."


----------



## Usafwolfe

tmvu13 said:


> This just popped up on their Facebook page. Wrist shot, to give the size some context. Lug-to-lug is ... maybe 48 or 50? Not sure how I feel about the whole package, but the black grainy dial looks great. Estimated release is "after summer 19."
> 
> View attachment 14188445


Yes please!


----------



## Pjerome

I like the lack of hash marks in the right quadrant. Like the early 6505 and 6538 Bond it screams simplicity. The Steinhart is very nice too.
Ya' know, it's not a big deal because it is the quintessential Sub design ..Matters not who actually makes it unless you want a specific name. If you want the look, you have at least 100 choices from $100. on up and I think that's great because it means that everyone that wants one, can find one at their comfort level .It's Classic no matter who makes it. Even my Golden Eye is that kind of classic looking sub. Just a black case makes it different . .So many ways to wear a classic watch...Like having 6 for one price.
I wish I had the courage to sell every other watch I own but I don't. Because I don't need any other watches with 2 Airman GMT's and the Golden Eye. I'd be very content. I like it on every strap here. I must have at least 5 straps for each Glycine. Who needs other watches ? They possess all the best qualities in a watch without getting crazy trying to afford them.


----------



## Usafwolfe

Another teaser photo this morning. There will be a bronze and blue vintage as well!


----------



## tmvu13

Usafwolfe said:


> Another teaser photo this morning. There will be a bronze and blue vintage as well!


I was just gonna post that! 42 mm, the post stated. Lug-to-lug doesn't seem to wide and curves down significantly.


----------



## Usafwolfe

I’m really hoping they make a red bezel bronze as well.


----------



## Split-2nd

Usafwolfe said:


> View attachment 14190325
> 
> 
> Another teaser photo this morning. There will be a bronze and blue vintage as well!


Oh no........ I think I needs it! Hurry up and make it!


----------



## tmvu13

New pic is available. Set for a Fall 2019 release now.


----------



## tmvu13

Latest picture from their FB page.


----------



## Silkywoods

All I see is the latest Breitling SO.


----------



## Usafwolfe

tmvu13 said:


> Latest picture from their FB page.
> 
> View attachment 14228235


Looks like a tweed watch strap next to it. Would be really cool if it was Harris Tweed


----------



## Eclectic Gearhead

I am seriously digging this.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tmvu13

Latest pic of another dial variant. Not sure what the difference since between these "vintage" ones and their current line up, other than going back the old logo.


----------



## HeadRusch1

I picked up 2 Combat Sub's on a Drop deal from early in the year, love both watches but I really don't like the Bond/silver NATO that the black dialed one came on, the all-black one that came on my Goldeneye is fine. I've paired it with aftermarket grey leather as well as a black silicone Barton from Amazon, but I still wished it came on a bracelet. Seeing these being released makes me want to pick one up later in the year just to get a bracelet and hope it's swappable (the ones I purchased should have straight-edged endlinks, there's no curve to deal with).......the one that tmvu13 is posting above makes me jealous AF  Love the classic face, but really admiring the bracelet. If only they sold them aftermarket...which they don't as far as I can tell.

Here's hoping these don't debut at $400+......divers that slip under cuffs are usually relegated to the $1k+ territory, which is why I love these Combat Sub's (and Combat 6's if you need a dress watch!), they're stupid thin and well built for Seiko 5 series money.......if you shop smart.


----------



## gs300999s

i got the pepsi bezel on the last drop. so many of these "vintage" type homage looks the same and for me, it boils down to PRICE and a reputable brand for a keeper. Sounds kinda shallow


----------



## Thunder1

Usafwolfe said:


> View attachment 14190325
> 
> 
> Another teaser photo this morning. There will be a bronze and blue vintage as well!


bump...


----------



## Cool Watch Syndrome

I knew they were gonna do this!

Current combat subs are look like the superocean ii line. (Which was a massive appeal to me)

When these new Breitling superocean models got announced, I was wondering how glycine was gonna mimick Breitling.

Hey, I'm not complaining. Both use the same ETA movement. The Breitling is just a little more decorated and regulated.


----------



## Usafwolfe

Latest update with a release date of October 2019.


----------



## tmvu13

Usafwolfe said:


> *snip!* Latest update with a release date of October 2019.


They're calling it a 42, so it's 42 mm. I assume the lug-to-lug is the same as the current 42 combat subs.


----------



## Cikanman

loving the design and the vintage style. Although I hope they offer the straight hands as an option along with the lollipop. Otherwise I think I found my new watch.


----------



## Cool Watch Syndrome

Usafwolfe said:


> View attachment 14282649
> Latest update with a release date of October 2019.


Gotta admit, I love the date window at 4 o'clock position and the fact that the text is upright instead of being at an angle.

Definitely gonna miss the full 24 hour Arabic markers. I spend about half the year in Europe and boy does the 13-24 hour markers help out.m


----------



## foxzone

I am not sure about the red second hand.


----------



## uptempo

Wish they would make a no-date 40mm.

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## kaos12

I wish this had a bronze bracelet option. 

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1

^^Unless you want a blackened wrist, you really don't...


----------



## kaos12

Thunder1 said:


> ^^Unless you want a blackened wrist, you really don't...


It's more for displaying it than wearing it. Lol

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cikanman

Anyone hear any more updates on this watch? I would love to get my hands on one, and last I heard Glycine was posting an October release? Is that still the case or did it get bumped?


----------



## Mr_Finer_Things

Really digging this variant


----------



## Cool Watch Syndrome

Cikanman said:


> Anyone hear any more updates on this watch? I would love to get my hands on one, and last I heard Glycine was posting an October release? Is that still the case or did it get bumped?


Came on here to ask the same question.

Hopefully Glycine quickly launches this.

On a side note, I really hope that the new line up comes w/ the new bracelet featured in the drop soda variant. Love that deployment and quick release functionality on it. 
https://drop.com/buy/drop-glycine-combat-sub-soda-automatic-watch

UPDATE: So I was checking out the drop website and the soda model has a release date of December 3. I wonder if that's any indication of when the new watch collection will be released?


----------



## Cikanman

you are probably correct. Just in time for Christmas!


----------



## Cikanman

https://www.facebook.com/glycinewatchsa/photos/a.105776752845542/2534796089943584/?type=3&theater

new updated photo on the facebook page. IS anyone else getting more and more excited for this watch?? Whats everyone's favorite version?


----------



## Split-2nd

I will be in for one. I am a long-time fan of the CS. I like the standard silver case, black dial, red triangle......but...............I like it in bronze too! I hope they don't jack up the prices on them.


----------



## Usafwolfe

I like this one too. I wish they would release the entire line so I could decide which one I want for Christmas lol.


----------



## Usafwolfe

Double post


----------



## Split-2nd

Ditto.......waiting.........!


----------



## Thunder1

Usafwolfe said:


> View attachment 14627519
> 
> 
> I like this one too. I wish they would release the entire line so I could decide which one I want for Christmas lol.


Anyone have an idea yet when these hit the market?


----------



## Split-2nd

Hello? Glycine? You are going to miss the Christmas shoppers, if you don't get these to market! Waiting.......................................!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

If I am not mistaken, "October" is in the rear-view mirror, and "Fall" is nearly there, as well (referring to Gycine's Facebook references, here).


----------



## pickle puss

I like 'em too but they're too similar to the Steinhart Ocean 1 bronze that I already have.
I belive the one pictured is bronze "colored" and not real bronze.


----------



## AndyAaron

Does nobody struggle with the position of the date window? ND for vintage is kind of must. This looks ... weird.


----------



## Split-2nd

@ AA. I would rather have the odd date placement, and get the 3, 6 and 9. However..... no date WOULD be best!
@ PP. They already have bronze cased CS, so why wouldn't they put out a new bronze? Having said that, I went to the FB site from whence these pics came, and one says bronze (the green one), and another says "bronze finishing" . Hmmmm........


----------



## Thunder1

^^Uh-oh….


----------



## kinglee

I’m happy with the date window. I just want to buy it NOW!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## lukstar

kinglee said:


> I'm happy with the date window. I just want to buy it NOW!


Someone commented on the Instagram post of the watch from the OP that Glycine had replied and told them it will be part of their Spring 2020 collection.

Geeze, that's a bit disappointing if true.


----------



## Cool Watch Syndrome

lukstar said:


> Someone commented on the Instagram post of the watch from the OP that Glycine had replied and told them it will be part of their Spring 2020 collection.
> 
> Geeze, that's a bit disappointing if true.


Glycine is obviously not aware of the palm pre syndrome.

Item has tons of excitement but evaporates bc the manufacturer drags their feet launching the product.

Oh well, I'll keep enjoying the lower prices bc this has zero clue and won't be able to move pieces.


----------



## tloupe

Glycine posted on Facebook that they were now shipping.


----------



## anrex

Just received this Glycine from a Cyber Monday deal...


----------



## Usafwolfe

So this was the new post on Glycine's Facebook page today. GL 0259 and it said "shipping now" but provided no information where it could be purchased.


----------



## Usafwolfe

So this was the new post on Glycine's Facebook page today. GL 0259 and it said "shipping now" but provided no information where it could be purchased.


----------



## Split-2nd

I really like Glycine....... but this teasing thing is getting irritating. That's all I have to say about that.


----------



## Cool Watch Syndrome

Split-2nd said:


> I really like Glycine....... but this teasing thing is getting irritating. That's all I have to say about that.


Like I said earlier, the folks running the show at glycine are clowns...


----------



## CajunK

Well, I'm sure we'll be able to find them soon enough where we found all of the other ones purchased in the last few years...


----------



## anrex

`


----------



## gs300999s

gs300999s said:


> i got the pepsi bezel on the last drop. so many of these "vintage" type homage looks the same and for me, it boils down to PRICE and a reputable brand for a keeper. Sounds kinda shallow


anyone like me who thinks the one from the drop has got quality issues?


----------



## Split-2nd

Just announced! The first two models available through Gnomon Watches!


----------



## tmvu13

The two on Gnomon look nice.


----------



## Thunder1

And there s/b a dark red dial version, as well, right?


----------



## tsteph12

The new Vintage Combat Sub with blue dial posted on Gnomon is gorgeous. Though tempted, I'll hold off for now anticipating prices to fall over next few months.


----------



## Split-2nd

PVD version is already sold out!


----------



## Usafwolfe

They are nice but I'm waiting to see the entire collection before pulling the trigger on one. And the prices on Gnomon are too high for me.


----------



## Yankchef

I really hope they make a no date version, I've come to only like date complications on my work/beater watches and prefer no date in the way of my leisure watches. 

Sent from my H8266 using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress

Yankchef said:


> I really hope they make a no date version, I've come to only like date complications on my work/beater watches and prefer no date in the way of my leisure watches.


Never seen any Combat without a date.

Edit: Except this one


----------



## Yankchef

yankeexpress said:


> Never seen any Combat without a date.


Well that was a quick bubble burst 

Sent from my H8266 using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress

Yankchef said:


> Well that was a quick bubble burst


Correction....never seen any Combat Sub without a date


----------



## AndyAaron

Yankchef said:


> I really hope they make a no date version, I've come to only like date complications on my work/beater watches and prefer no date in the way of my leisure watches.
> 
> Sent from my H8266 using Tapatalk


That's my wish too!


----------



## Split-2nd

This is the Combat Sub I have been wanting to see for a looooooong time. Now I have it! Well done Glycine!


----------



## Yankchef

I really like the gravel/pebble dial finish on that . I wish glycine would release a 39mm combat sub like the airman 18 size

Sent from my H8266 using Tapatalk


----------



## Usafwolfe

Wow that’s was quick! I like that! I can’t wait until that two tone metal bracelet version comes out.


----------



## mtnmvr

Gorgeous


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Usafwolfe

Combat SUB 42 Bi-Color Vintage Ref. GL0259 Well it just showed up on Gnomon


----------



## lukstar

The full range appears to be listed on Iguana Sell at the minute, but way overpriced start at $835 for the black dial, black bezel watch in the OG post (model GL0261-MB). 
Gnomon has only a few colours and not the black dial, black bezel.

Dying for Ashford or Drop to pick up for a reasonable price


----------



## Thunder1

lukstar said:


> The full range appears to be listed on Iguana Sell at the minute, but way overpriced start at $835 for the black dial, black bezel watch in the OG post (model GL0261-MB).
> Gnomon has only a few colours and not the black dial, black bezel.
> 
> Dying for Ashford or Drop to pick up for a reasonable price


Thanx for the info..


----------



## Usafwolfe

Still waiting to pull the trigger. I really want to see what the bronze case models, GL0265 (Black), GL0266 (Blue), GL0267 (Brown), GL0268 (Green) and the black dial stainless steel verson GL0261 look like.


----------



## Usafwolfe

I see Watchgooroo on ebay has some of the vintage models now. Has anyone tried the make an offer option and been successful?


----------



## lukstar

Interesting, they have the same 4 models as Gnomon watches do, but for $695 USD. That is surprising, I thought for sure they'd be cheaper. Still only Iguana has the GL0261


----------



## yankeexpress

Usafwolfe said:


> Still waiting to pull the trigger. I really want to see what the bronze case models, GL0265 (Black), GL0266 (Blue), GL0267 (Brown), GL0268 (Green) and the black dial stainless steel verson GL0261 look like.


Got the blue and the green bronze last fall on eBay at low prices.


----------



## G1Ninja

Split-2nd said:


> This is the Combat Sub I have been wanting to see for a looooooong time. Now I have it! Well done Glycine!
> 
> View attachment 14804311


I too like the texture of the dial. If there was a no date option, it would definitely be a watch I would consider.


----------



## lukstar

So was looking at Watchgooroo on ebay today and the prices for these are down to a reasonable $389 for the one tone and $399 for the two tone.

I'll still be waiting for the GL0261 comes out, but that is some good news price wise!!!

Also just noticed the base 4 models are now on Ashford as well (still $695 on there though)


----------



## Thunder1

Well, I'm in..a GL0260 s/b arriving around the 12th..for $389.00, it is a very good deal..come on now, it needs some company!!..
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Glycine-GL...060237?hash=item4da627124d:g:nDgAAOSwlpVeMzGy


----------



## Usafwolfe

Nice! I'm glad the price dropped to a reasonable price. I saw they all went down on Ashford as well, as expected. I'm still waiting for the bronze versions and the stainless steel black dial, black bezel.


----------



## Blueboost

I emailed Invicta (owners of Glycine) asking what is up with the gl0261-mb? I really would love to pick one of these up, at the prices I see other models going for on eBay. Currently there is the blue vintage 3/6/9 dial on bracelet at the mall and it is gorgeous. I might have been sold, except the problem is they want $1000 for it, but I get a second watch for free. Yah, no thanks. Invicta is in dire need of someone with common sense to step in and help them become respectable. They have Glycine, which is great, but they have to handle it properly. They cannot use the same sales model as they do for their b1g1 fifteen pound quartz monstrosities. Their pricing structure is whacky, but I guess they need to get as much $$$ as they can from every single customer that is willing to buy one of those quartz boat anchors.


----------



## kinglee

Mine came in today. I love it. Crappy pic by lamp light. I'll try to get better pics tomorrow.










Sent using a TRS-80 with a Hayes 300 baud modem over POTS.


----------



## Split-2nd

Is this stainless or pvd?


----------



## yankeexpress

Split-2nd said:


> Is this stainless or pvd?


Mine is PVD black on a rubber strap under $400 new from Ashford.


----------



## Split-2nd

I meant the pic by Kingsly. I just picked up the pvd, but not on a bracelet. I cant tell if Kingly's is ss or pvd.


----------



## kinglee

A much better pic. I love the dial texture. They are still using push pins on the bracelet.










Sent using a TRS-80 with a Hayes 300 baud modem over POTS.


----------



## Split-2nd

kinglee said:


> A much better pic. I love the dial texture. They are still using push pins on the bracelet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent using a TRS-80 with a Hayes 300 baud modem over POTS.


Ah! Lovely. I thought it was black in your photo, and I got all twitterpated. Wanting to see this version in black on bracelet get released (as I'm sure many others do, as well).


----------



## lukstar

@kinglee and @Thunder1 - How do you both find the colour of the lumed numbers and indices? What colour does it appear to you? On half the photos it looks a green/yellow but on the Watchgooroo photos it looks much more like a brown colour.

Have to admit I'm coming around to the blue version now.


----------



## kinglee

lukstar said:


> @kinglee and @Thunder1 - How do you both find the colour of the lumed numbers and indices? What colour does it appear to you? On half the photos it looks a green/yellow but on the Watchgooroo photos it looks much more like a brown colour.
> 
> Have to admit I'm coming around to the blue version now.


I'm not going to be able to help you on this. I suffer from green deficiency color blindness. Greens and browns look an awful lot alike to me.

Sent using a TRS-80 with a Hayes 300 baud modem over POTS.


----------



## d1st

Hi
Does it this have the exact same bracelet as the standard combat sub?



kinglee said:


> A much better pic. I love the dial texture. They are still using push pins on the bracelet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent using a TRS-80 with a Hayes 300 baud modem over POTS.


----------



## Usafwolfe

Glycine finally updated their official web page with all the new models! I really like the GL0273!


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## d1st

Glad to see that they have finally updated their website with all the lovely new subs. I ordered the gl0257 last week - it’s arriving on Friday so I will post some pics with a mini review at the weekend. I do love those vintage ones too!


----------



## kinglee

d1st said:


> Hi
> Does it this have the exact same bracelet as the standard combat sub?


Sorry. Just saw this. I'm not home. Will check Friday.

Sent using a TRS-80 with a Hayes 300 baud modem over POTS.


----------



## foxzone

Split-2nd said:


> This is the Combat Sub I have been wanting to see for a looooooong time. Now I have it! Well done Glycine!
> 
> View attachment 14804311


Finally, their dials are nice.


----------



## Usafwolfe

Glycine updated their web page again and I think they finally made a vintage in a color combination that I just have to have GL0291. Now the trouble is where can I find it for sale!?


----------



## Thunder1

Usafwolfe said:


> Glycine updated their web page again and I think they finally made a vintage in a color combination that I just have to have GL0291. Now the trouble is where can I find it for sale!?
> 
> View attachment 15076569


Check out WatchGooRoos & Glycine Direct on Ebay & Ashford Watches on the 'net..


----------



## Usafwolfe

Yep, I have been checking them for deals every day. I thought I saw the root-beer version on sale briefly a couple of days ago but I can't remember what site it was and I can't find it again.


----------



## Thunder1

Usafwolfe said:


> Yep, I have been checking them for deals every day. I thought I saw the root-beer version on sale briefly a couple of days ago but I can't remember what site it was and I can't find it again.


Patience, Grasshopper!!..it'll show up sooner or later at one or all of those sites..btw, I'm likin' this fairly recent pickup..


----------



## usclassic

Usafwolfe said:


> Yep, I have been checking them for deals every day. I thought I saw the root-beer version on sale briefly a couple of days ago but I can't remember what site it was and I can't find it again.


I bought a GL0171 from Ashford $293.55 shipped with code NET5 but that sale has ended.


----------



## Split-2nd

Good price!


----------

